# Makita Guide Bush Help ?



## Joiner Aidan (Oct 3, 2011)

HI,
I have the small 1/4 makita router (rp0900x) and have been looking for a guide bush to fit and cant find any, was woundering if there is any available or that will fit this router?
Thanks 
Aidan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Aidan

All you need is to pickup a kit like below

10 Piece Router Template Guide Set

10 PC BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE SET - ROUTER CUTTER BITS | eBay

OR

You can pickup a set in the Metric also.


=========



Joiner Aidan said:


> HI,
> I have the small 1/4 makita router (rp0900x) and have been looking for a guide bush to fit and cant find any, was woundering if there is any available or that will fit this router?
> Thanks
> Aidan


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Or, as you are in the UK take a look at the guide bushes and adaptors on the Trend site. The Trend pattern guide bushes are pretty much a standard in the UK and Trend manufacture sub-bases to fit other routers (including yours). A cheaper source of metric guide bushes is Axminster Power Tools and they are Trend/Elu/deWalt compatible. I know that Makita 1/2in routers have 16 and 30mm guide bushes available (most commonly used with manufactured template jigs) but unfortunately I don't know if they will fit the RP0900X

Regards

Phil


----------

